# new ticking noise



## GTOImpulse (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok, I have an 05 ls2 with 27,000 miles it gets stored a lot since I'm in Ohio but I start it plenty and try to drive it while it is in storage. Today I went out to the shop and started it. It was running normal while it was cold but about 10 or 15 mins later when it warmed up it started making a noticeable louder ticking noise. Never heard this before. It sounded like it was coming from the drivers side bank of the engine. I am just looking for some input. Maybe others have experienced this and fixed it?


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

LS engines are known to do this. Read around LS1tech.com and other forums. Not sure why but LS engines are just a little noisy. I wouldn't worry to much, it freaked me out with about 8,000 miles but found out LS1, LS2 and the new LS3's do the same thing. Keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't turn into a knock!!!


----------



## GTOImpulse (Mar 11, 2011)

Yep, I agree now haha. I brought my mechanic, who owns an ls1 camaro, out to our shop today and it seems it was probably me just being a freak about my car. No weird noises at all. Strange.


----------

